# Scan to Network PC setup for OKI MC860



## preond (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi guys,

i have gone through the User Manual for the OKI MC860, Still i dont know how to 
directly send the scan file to my PC in the same network. Please help


----------



## preond (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi guys Just like to update that the issue has been resolved. access the printer setup page click on profile use the CIFS protocol>Target URL will be \\PC name\target folder name> enter a user name or a password (if you required) >than Click on Submit.

Than

create a folder on your desktop, name it same as u have named it in the target URl> right Click> Properties>Sharing>Permission>Check all as Allow>Apply>OK.

Than

Scan test Page 

Than 

Congratulation you ahve done it.


----------

